# Making MOGULS your bitch!!



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

This guy does! 






I've had the pleasure last season to find myself in a mild rolling mogul field, and oohhh my was it ever fun! I attacked it over and over and felt like I actually came out a better rider after that session. I was sweating buckets, which is a good indication of hard work...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

That must be WP.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I played in them a bit last year too. Ours are much more icey but DAMN is that a core workout !!! 
I found, for myself, picking a good line is very important hmy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son loves bump fields. Those are baby bumps.... I fucking hate moguls, my son knows this and will ride me right into them just to mess with me..... Lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, for me the fun depends highly on the board. Facing such runs with the Flagship is predominantly hard work and concentration, having the Farah it really is fun . I like such runs, they are great to train balance and "knee-lightness" and I love the moment when you find the rhythm, switch off the conscious and just feel the ride.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

neni said:


> I love the moment when you find the rhythm, switch off the conscious and just feel the ride.


I know what you mean, it's a good way of describing it, your mind turns off and your eyes, arms, core and legs work as one. It's an amazing feeling, until you misjudge a bump and face plant. Lol. They are best after a light snowfall, just enough not to be icy.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This one is going onto my itouch for next season.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Those are some nice soft bumps.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ride moguls switch for some real challenge


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> ride moguls switch for some real challenge


That is the goal isn't it?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I go in them from time to time mainly to just find some nice jumps and have some fun. I don't like just cruising through them though, I'd rather be in trees.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i dont trust anyone that enjoys riding moguls. they are bumps of death and they were invented by the devil


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> I go in them from time to time mainly to just find some nice jumps and have some fun. I don't like just cruising through them though, I'd rather be in trees.


Ever since I got better at moguls, I felt more confident in the trees. I think moguls are perfect training for trees, without the danger of impaling oneself into a branch.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

j.gnar said:


> i dont trust anyone that enjoys riding moguls. they are bumps of death and they were invented by the devil


Legend says they are the buried bodies of forty-something men who took up snowboarding.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And like the curse of Pumkinhead, they can be invoked to punish the unbeliever!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard it was jibbed toddlers.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah... Slayer. That's my first name.. Yeah man they might as well just call this run the dragon because I'm gonna slay that shit. Watch here I come again.. yeah man dont even move man.. I'm coming back dude. I'm hitting these mogals all fucking day.. ARRRRGGGGGGGGHHHGGGG. I'm A BEAST!!! I'm A GNARLY GNARLY BEAST!!!!!!!!!! Crank that death METAL.. louder.. LOUDER!!!


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

That's some poor technique right there.

There's a reason the bumps are small, anything bigger and he would be eating shit.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

MGD81 said:


> That's some poor technique right there.
> 
> There's a reason the bumps are small, anything bigger and he would be eating shit.


care to elaborate and describe the correct technique


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The only reason for boarders to learn how to ride them them is 80% of blind airs will land you in a mogul field.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Since my local hill is at best 90 acres and around 400 vert, I need to ride everything we have to keep from getting bored. This includes learning to ride moguls. 

So for those of us that do have an interest to learn and no real mountains to chase away our boredom, looking for insight here


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> Since my local hill is at best 90 acres and around 400 vert, I need to ride everything we have to keep from getting bored. This includes learning to ride moguls.
> 
> So for those of us that do have an interest to learn and no real mountains to chase away our boredom, looking for insight here


I hope your moguls aren't like the ones at afton... They're ski moguls, pretty brutal for boarding, I think...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

That garbage would be better if it was crushed and destroyed by a snow cat.

I do like the rhythm when you start to get it, and it's a good skill to learn and have, but ultimately those are for boring geriatric skiers.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ohh you know they are, very tight, deep valley and pure ice.
I try to hit them early and late in the season or depending on their condition. They're there might as well learn to ride them. Keeps my skills improving. For the guys that love to rudder ride this is perfect :laugh:

Then when I hit Granite Peak and theirs are in better shape, I can take some runs on them as well.

You know my moto, " ride what ya got " and this is what I got....


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i hated moguls until i decided to actually practice riding them and improve my technique on them. now i find all my other skills have progressed a lot quicker. riding through trees has become much easier, i tend to pick better lines now too. if u can bomb down a field of moguls then u can bomb down just about anything


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

slyder said:


> care to elaborate and describe the correct technique


A little, you could write an essay on bump riding.

Re-reading I sounded like a dick, its not that bad, I mean he is making it down without falling. It is pretty far from textbook though.

Basically, the rider is using his back foot to pivot the board. The energy comes from the upper body/core. Pretty twisted up on toeside, aligned on heelside.

Your snowboard has edges, sidecut, flex, pop, all for a reason. Using the above technique your not really using anything other than your edges - to slow you down. You might as well be riding a 2x6.

A step up for the rider would be to include:
Active steering
Flexion/extension
Fore/aft movement
Upper/lower body separation (he has some, but its mis-timed)
Active absorption 

Its hard to explain on a forum, im sure there are tons of videos on youtube. I would recommend taking a lesson with a cert 2 or above instructor to get you started.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Mogul's aren't hard to ride and also aren't fun to ride. Any snowboarder that say's they like doing moguls just wants to prove they can have just as much fun on the same kind of terrain as a skier. Being forced to make a bunch of quick short turns will improve your overall riding a little bit but there are much better ways to practice these skills.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

destroy said:


> That garbage would be better if it was crushed and destroyed by a snow cat.
> 
> I do like the rhythm when you start to get it, and it's a good skill to learn and have, but ultimately those are for boring geriatric skiers.


Freestyle mogul skiing - YouTube

Ya, these guys are real geriatric


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Moguls are like a left handed layup, they suck until you learn how to do it properly... Then it's an advantage like no other.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Here's why you might want to learn moguls:

You're going down a run on a mountain you've never been to (let's call it "Manning Park"). you get to a point in the run, stop, look down, and see a couple of acres of moguls, with no way around them. What do you do? Well, if you're like me in my second season when I saw that very thing, you do something very much like Homer Simpson in "32 Dohs". Or you could learn to handle the fucking things.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Peak to creek, best mogul practice ever. You get everything on the run: big, small, soft, firm, icy, deep, shallow and every combination in between broken up by 50 yard smooth sections.


----------



## iechoi (Apr 20, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Legend says they are the buried bodies of forty-something men who took up snowboarding.


I actually believed this when I was 9 years old. Strangely, I never had any qualms about riding on top of a graveyard.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If they're soft enough I just point it down and let'er rip. Very loose legs help there.

If they're icy ouch. I'll have a good run and make one mistake and I'm on my ass.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Legend says they are the buried bodies of forty-something men who took up snowboarding.


Yes. And we try like hell to run as many fuckers over as we can each season. Nice to know that your hard work is finally appreciated.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Also, most boarders can't do moguls, so when you fly by over moguls like an pro, you get 10+ respect points.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i used to ride moguls alot, even a couple contests, then one day i was like: Why thr fuck am i following this stupid skier line, where theydve ruined the run with their bs?"..now, i avoid

last spring, post season i got to ride a hill in pow, that normally is a gnar mogul run all season...this is what it would be like if not for all the 2 board sheep


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

^that looks nice!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

actually moguls form naturally from pow being ridden. 

snow has to go somewhere.

many runs that spend most of the year as icy mogul fields of death are the shit during spring when it fills in and snows for 3 weeks straight.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

AIRider said:


> Ever since I got better at moguls, I felt more confident in the trees. I think moguls are perfect training for trees, without the danger of impaling oneself into a branch.


My old boss used to say that riding moguls is like riding trees without "consequences."


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

(spaced) out moguls can be fun as fuck, especially if you launch on mogul 1, over 2 and land in the middle of 3 and 4. Don't be scared, and don't be this guy:
GOPR0 HD Helmet Cam February 2nd Snowboarding at Fernie BC, crazy wipeout from top of polar peak - YouTube


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If yer gonna fail, you might as well fail big!


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I saw that video a few days ago, and wow!! Ultimate fail


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL!! That slope must have been _Stupid Steep!_ First time I watched that, I didn't notice that he didn't have much speed or momentum going when he fell. He was pretty much stopped and just fell over backwards. That he kept on sliding and picking up speed after a slow/no speed fall,... dork was definitely _WAY_ outta his element being on that run!!!! :blink: :laugh:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> (spaced) out moguls can be fun as fuck, especially if you launch on mogul 1, over 2 and land in the middle of 3 and 4. Don't be scared, and don't be this guy:
> GOPR0 HD Helmet Cam February 2nd Snowboarding at Fernie BC, crazy wipeout from top of polar peak - YouTube


TaDa :bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

That first video isn't what I would call moguls... thats what I would call a typical tracked out blue/black in the rockies and if its not icy its easy to ride and its a requirement if your gonna get down our hills. Thats also what all the tree runs look like by the end of the day so if your goal is to ride trees you damned well better be able to ace that shit.

From what I could see that dumbass crossed the rope when he fell and went from a 40' pitch to a 55+ lol, I think the biggest fail was he stayed on his back the whole time like a slip and slide/crazy carpet ride so he could'nt stop himself. That was a long fall though haha.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Poor bastard. Poor stupid bastard. 

That was a long way and I imagine a few of those rocks caused some serious pain. And I LOL.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm I think those moguls that OP posted is filmed at Cypress, I can't be sure though. It looks like the Raven Chair with the parking lot far in the distance. 

I've enjoyed moguls but never practiced riding it repeatedly like that guy, I think I'll try it out this season. 

It also reminded me that I have a friend that can do little 3's and butters in moguls going fairly fast. It looks pretty cool and definitely gets +respect points. I should try it out.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's some more mogul shredding.


----------



## ShreddyMcPowpow (Sep 25, 2013)

You make it look so effortless! I hope I can ride moguls like that one day.. I just have such issues picking a line. Sick vid!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

That's not him riding the moguls


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

skip11 said:


> That's not him riding the moguls


shhhh!!!!!


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

skip11 said:


> That's not him riding the moguls


Hey, don't let the secret out hahaha! 

I guess, I'll have to make my own mogul vid by the end of the season...

Here's another one, it's a workout, I tell ya.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

No offence to the rider in the first video, but fuck that was boring and looked pretty wack. Why would you spend that much time filming the same damn mogul field over and over? Definitely not 7 minute video worthy!

Imo a boarder going through mogul fields should involve some airs and atleast a little speed.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

When you get bored, just straight line that thing haha. That run is beside the glacier creek lodge at Blackcomb and it is pretty damn steep to be straight lining it.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ now that's more like it!


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I do find it fun to tackle moguls sometimes. Definitely get that whole rhythm thing going.. a lot of times I'll make it a last run of the day since it usually kills my legs. 

But beyond that... agree with everyone that learning to ride them decently is important if you like exploring mountains. Very easy to get to a place where bumps are the only way out.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

AIRider said:


> Hey, don't let the secret out hahaha!
> 
> I guess, I'll have to make my own mogul vid by the end of the season...
> 
> Here's another one, it's a workout, I tell ya.


this vid almost resembles my riding about a season ago(I posted a vid before) stiff legged,swinging from the hip and just surviving the ride. I'm much better now since then, and I've always looked for bumps everytime I ride and it surely help me ride better on tree runs.:thumbsup:


----------

